# Shooting with a circle in the lens?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I stuck an orange circle on my lens and had a couple questions for those who have gone to the circle on their lens.

I have an up pin and wonder if anyone shooting a circle has removed their pin or do you leave it in place?

When aiming with a circle are you focusing on the circle or on the target?

If you've used the circle on the lens, did you stay with it or did you remove it an go back to a pin.

If shooting a circle do you use a light to highlight the circle?

Finally, since I shoot mostly 3D with some rare field stuff, what size circle works best?

Lots of questions and hope someone can respond.


----------



## ElDuderino (Nov 1, 2014)

Hiya,

I have gone the same as you some months ago : added an orange circle and kept the pin (I shoot some 3D too). I use no light.
The circle is slightly bigger than the yellow zones of the target (be it WA 50m, indoor or field). I keep focus on the target rather than on the circle. 
I feel more relaxed when aiming with the circle.

Hope this answers and helps.

Envoyé de mon SM-G970F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well kind of, but sort of. 

I use an Axcel sight and scope with a pin & Axcel’s crosshair.

I find the crosshair very useful for shooting in dim light — late afternoon to dusk. I do not use a light. 

I could (probably should) ditch the pin. For me the pin tends to disappear into the background because when I’m looking through the hole in the crosshairs, I am focused on the aimpoint. On most targets, I can see the “spider” or center of the X ring reference. On others, i can easily see the gold /red and confirm that my crosshairs cross that boundary at 12/3/6/9 o’clock. 

I’ve gone away from 3D for the most part. But the crosshairs allow “lining up” other references on most 3D targets — which can be particularly useful when you know “where” the 10 or 12 ring is but you can’t quite make it out. 

I really can’t say as to the diameter of the hole in the middle of the crosshair, but it is small. How much target fits inside is a function of the distance to the target and the power of the lens.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I only shoot spots and use a thick circle which is small enough to only show the yellow, not the red.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

I use a circle when shooting field or fits (spots). Focus on the centre of spot your eye will centre the circle without concentrating on it. My circle is about the size of the yellow rings on a fita target. I think I still like a pin for 3-d, with a .29 or so fibre.


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

I tried a circle for 3D for a period of time, in various setups. Pin, no pin, light, no light. With the pin, I was focused on the pin and target, not so much the circle. Without the pin, I found that my scores were down a few points, which I can understand. With a small circle, it was blurring out details in the target that I needed to see. The circle worked great for indoor; not so much for 3D. The other problem I found was heat and humidity/rain. The stick on circle moved on me during one shoot, after getting damp. I tried an etched circle for a while, which was bright with a light, but my personal preference towards a pin made me switch back.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I don’t use a light or an up pin.
I focus on the target. You will still be able to line up the rings without focusing on them. 
So full focus is on the target.
Size depends on what targets you are shooting/distance your sight is extended, and personal preference.
For indoor, I want it about the size of the 5 ring or slightly larger, and thick enough to see easily.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

For spots, I use a thin circle with a dot in the middle. The circle goes completely around the yellow on a FITA target. The center dot is about the size of the 10 ring.

I still use a pin (at 45*) for 3D and a 5 pin slider for hunting. I'd be using a pin for spots too but, USA/WA doesn't allow use of a light and some of the local tourney's have less than ideal lighting for a nice bright fiber.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, you decide what you like or want to use and practice. All these worked for me. The little scope housing I just used a circle (nice 6X, no clarifier needed). The far right is also a great 6X (no clarifier needed) is drilled for a pin, but I didn't use one - I center the X ring inside the orange circle. Either of the 6Xs were good for 20 yard, but further out they needed a clarifier - sold both - someone offered too much green stuff 

The black circle and dot, I centered the 5 spot face, covered up the 5 and hammer time. Shot a few 299s and 300s and went to the pin and circle. Later went with just a pin - Other than noted most every lens I have is drilled for .019" and .029".


----------



## encodedmocha (Jul 19, 2019)

I try and just focus on the target after I line my dot up with it


----------



## Thomas Campbell (Apr 3, 2019)

I shoot a dot on my 4 power scope as I look through the peep the dot covers up the yellow or orange spot and unless I move the arrow hit in the middle. I have ordered a 4 power lines that is drilled so I can use a fiber optic and a light and the fiber optic will take the place of the dot.


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

Shooting with a non magnifying lens and circle IS THE BEST TRAINING AID EVER. It gets rid of the need to fight a pin or dot and forces you to look at the centre of the target.


----------



## xforce pse (Mar 9, 2011)

Tag


----------



## vihoma (Apr 11, 2019)

I use a 0.75 diopter (6X?) lens, a 0.29 green fiber and a black circle going around the WA/FITA golden no matter 18m or 50m. I focus on the target center, even if not in focus, not the circle or the pin.


----------



## OQuin (Nov 29, 2017)

carlosii said:


> I stuck an orange circle on my lens and had a couple questions for those who have gone to the circle on their lens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

I use a circle and focus only on the x . the ring blurs out on my 5 x lens with a number 1 clarifier.


----------

